# Does any one out there study HwaRangDo?



## Hwarang#1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Does any one out there study HwaRangDo?


----------



## dohap (Jan 23, 2004)

man... hundreds...
we also wait for Carsten, nobody knows, where he is.


----------



## Hwarang#1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe hes busy studying or teaching? That guy is really smart, my father told me he can speak fluent Korean without an accent.


----------



## dohap (Jan 24, 2004)

I know.


----------



## Hwarang#1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey dohap, do you study DohapSool?


----------



## dohap (Jan 27, 2004)

some parts of it is in my curriculum, but I don't study it and don't have any direct Masters of this art.


----------



## Hwarang#1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Are you a student of D'Alba?


----------



## miguksaram (Feb 19, 2004)

Hwarang#1 said:
			
		

> Are you a student of D'Alba?



I happen to be a student of his.  Great guy.  Down to earth and his system is very adaptable to real life situations.


----------

